# Nice 3 Mile Bridge Snapper



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

I hit 3 mile bridge on Sunday and boated this pretty healthy Red Snapper (just over 29") in the sloppy water and windy conditions. Got a couple more in the 20" range as well. I double checked my calendar to see if maybe it was June 17th. Unfortunately, it was not. I lost one nice bull red next to the boat because I felt the urge to try to horse him in on light tackle. I was using live shrimp on light tackle until a couple unseen fish broke 15lb flouro leaders. I then switched to Bonita belly strips on Carolina rigs with heavier gear and it was game on with the bigger fish. And some people say there's no big snapper in the bay............


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, nice one!!!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Their have always been big snapper in the bay and also in the intercostal in to Alabama Go get them !!!!


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

nice!!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jan 12, 2022)

Lots of big snapper in the bay. Good one


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

DPete said:


> I hit 3 mile bridge on Sunday and boated this pretty healthy Red Snapper (just over 29") in the sloppy water and windy conditions. Got a couple more in the 20" range as well. I double checked my calendar to see if maybe it was June 17th. Unfortunately, it was not. I lost one nice bull red next to the boat because I felt the urge to try to horse him in on light tackle. I was using live shrimp on light tackle until a couple unseen fish broke 15lb flouro leaders. I then switched to Bonita belly strips on Carolina rigs with heavier gear and it was game on with the bigger fish. And some people say there's no big snapper in the bay............
> 
> View attachment 1089572


Realtor, I actually caught it on the rod I bought from you a few weeks back. I wish it was a tad bit more sensitive at the tip, but it's been a great addition to the boat.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Mods, please delete this post!

Only kidding! Nice catch!


----------

